# Best Nikon for video



## cgleockler (Sep 10, 2017)

I just watched the slow motion hummingbirds from planet earth and now I want a slow mo camera lol... is there a camera I can shoot high quality video at least 240fps video through my f mount 600mm? Thanks 



 
I'm picturing this moment (with better lighting) in slow mo and it's making me feel like my wallet is just too heavy atm, better lighten that thing up and get some new gear


----------

